# how soon can you have a bath after ET?



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi, had my embryo transfer on monday. Clinic did'nt mention whetheror not I could have a bath. Anyone know if I can and if not how long I have to wait.

Beckers


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

I was told it was preferable not to have one in the 2ww by my clinic. However, if I did then to make sure the water was not too hot!


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

My clinic have never said do not have a bath, but its just what i have read on these sort of sites over the years that its best if you dont, so i dont. Maybe you could ask one of the nurses.  for you.xx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya

I was told no hot baths after ET, dont like luke warm water anyway, so didnt have a bath up until test date.

sam


----------

